# Solved: Kindle Fire not downloading Books or Apps says AUTHENTICATING



## mrsvee23

I have been reading several posts on the internet from the last few months about people having problems with their Kindle Fire not downloading apps and books and getting error messages that say "authenticating". I was having the same problem and over the course of a month, spent more than 10 hours on the phone with Amazon and Verizon (our FiOS carrier) customer service centers trying to figure out the problem.

I tried all of the suggestions online as well as everything Amazon and Verizon put me through. (Resets, hard resets, reset to factory defaults, deleting cached App data, etc etc etc! but NOTHING worked)

Amazon finally sent me a new Fire, but I started it up and had the same problems.  I called Verizon again and told them it had to be a problem with their end. I made all kinds of changes to my router settings (changing from WEP to WPA, etc but still had no luck). 

Verizon sent me a new router today and I called to have them help me install it and now my Fire is working again!! I haven't been able to use it properly (I could only connect to the web) since Christmas and now I'm finally getting to enjoy it again!! 

I have no idea what it was, but I'm guessing it was something to do with the software on my router not being as up to date as the Fire software?? Something with encrypted data?? No clue, but it's working. YAY!

...just wanted to share for anyone else having the same problems.


----------



## cmeyers54

I have a problem mine is froze up and i can't get it to shut off no one has any answers for me so i don't no what to do ....


----------



## DaveA

Hold the power button pushed in for 20 seconds and then it should power down. Then restart it.


----------

